# Drove a demo Q7 today at Livermore Audi, it's awesome!!



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,
I drove a demo Q7 today at the dealership, all I can say is it's an awesome
car.. Bigger than I thought, it so smooth I thought the car had Air suspension, but i was the base steel spring wow.. the options are great..
the only thing I noticed the interior quality is not up to par , to the audi
sedans... but over all the car is so nimble, there's so much options on a 61K car...I noticed everyone on the road was looking like wtf is that thing??








One thing I love it the exhaust rumble, sounds like it has bypass pipes.lol
Again the one I ordered is still coming to that dealership call Adam Levine 9252454959 if you guys want it, it's Quartz Gray with Espresso Brown interior all options incl, air susp..


----------



## MCRoan3788 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Drove a demo Q7 today at Livermore Audi, it's awesome!! (alex911s)*

I test drove a dealer-owned Q7 4.2, fully-loaded. I was amazed to find that, in dynamic suspension mode, it handles very much like my A3 2.0T. Too bad it's $64K and currently out of my price range...c'mon stock market...
You're absolutely right, that V8 roar's tough to beat. Even though I'm not much of a gadget person, I enjoyed the back-up camera - it was my first time using one - pretty neat if you ask me. If only S tronic was strong enough to handle the 4.2 engine!


----------

